# Dumping DIRECTV, anybody dump DIRECTV for antenna, convert sky signal to hdmi, Dolby



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

Any dump direct tv for antenna? I was looking for advice on recommended home antenna , coax to Hdmi convert and dolly decoding from home antenna to send to receivers in Hdmi and optical . One home theater room and 4 other rooms just need tv .

Ht room 
Devices 
2 Onkyo txt sr608 receivers Hdmi and optical connections needed 


Services 
Comcast Internet 
Netflix 
Amazon prime 

Also if someone knows the easiest way to hook it up using my direct tv genie connections and already direct tv cables to the rooms . I have 1 home theater room and 4 rooms that just need reception . 

Thanks


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Been a long time since I had an antenna. Back then you couldn't go wrong with a Channel Master. I suspect they still make top notch antennas.

Not sure about converter boxes, no HDMI back then. I'm sure someone here can recommend a good one.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

We cancelled DirecTV for antenna a few years ago. You could plug the antenna directly into the TV, but we opted for a TIVO DVR and also offers streaming options from Hulu, Netflix and others. I think this makes way more sense than plugging the antenna directly into the TV, and will give the HDMI and optical options to the AVR that you mentioned. From what I understand, lots of TVs don’t send Dolby Digital 5.1 back to the AVR via their coaxial or optical outputs. Even with the TIVO fees and subscriptions to a few streaming services, we’re paying only 1/3 of what we were before.

As far as an antenna, what to need depends on your location in relation to the TV stations’ broadcasting towers. If you live in the city something cheap like “rabbit ears” will probably work fine. However if you’re in a rural location you’ll probably need a directional roof-top antenna that you can orient towards the nearest city. With this type of antenna, the model you chose depends on your distance from the TV stations. Even though I live in the city, I have a roof-top antenna mounted in my attic to insure adequate signal strength that can be split out to all the bedrooms.

A word of caution, DirecTV’s business model is to stick it to anyone who tries to cancel their service. They’re probably going to hit you with all kinds of spurious charges. If you’ve had any upgrade recently that involved new equipment, it came with an automatic two-year contract whether they told you about it up front or not (and they’re notorious for the “or not”), and they’ll hit you with an early termination charge. Even if it’s been more than two years they’ll just make something up. If you’re paying with a debit or credit card, you should cancel it and file for a new one. If you don’t they’ll politely take any disputed amount out of your account. Do a search on “directv fraud,” directv scam,” “directv rip-off” etc. and you’ll find no shortage of horror stories.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I dumped DTV a long time ago, and recently dumped Cable TV too. Here is a link to a map for your area http://www.antennaweb.org/Address.aspx . Just input your inf,o and it will show you what type of antenna is needed for your location. :T


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow , thanks Wayne , I will remove my card from my account before I cancel. I have been over charged and charged for equipment I disconnected months ago . I am tired of all those head games the providers of tv, Internet and cell phones play . I hoping this will be one less headache .


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

The coax going to the rooms will work fine.
Any splitters that the satellite installation used will probably need to be replaced.
Home Depot or any other similar store will have what you need.
I don't know what the genie is but it probably won't work if its part of direct TV.
The others have given good guidance on antennas.


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

Anybody using the mediasonic hw180stb homeworx hdtv transmit the audio and video signals and record feature .


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Media sonic has their own forum, probably much more experience there.

Your question is unclear to me about what you are trying to accomplish though.


----------

